# scrollbars in iframes



## culicidae (29. September 2006)

Hallo Board,

ich habe eine php seite in einen iframe gepackt und obwohl sie nicht zubreit ist bekomme ich immer einen horizontalen scroll-balken angezeigt, gibt es eine möglichkeit diesen zu unterdrücken?

danke

culicidae


----------



## Maik (29. September 2006)

In den Webmaster-FAQ findest Du hierzu das Thema Wie kann ich nur einen Scrollbalken anzeigen lassen?.


----------



## culicidae (29. September 2006)

danke!

das problem besteht nur im ie (im firefox zeigt er nur den verticalen balken an, andere browser hab ich nicht getestet)... leider wurde es dadurch nicht behoben (ich hab es sowohl im css, als auch auf der html seite eingefügt)... hat jemand ne idee, was ich falsch mache?

gruß
stefan


----------



## Maik (29. September 2006)

Zeig doch bitte mal den Quellcode der Seite, damit man da einen Blick drauf werfen kann.

Und bitte achte in Deinen Beiträgen auf die Groß- und Kleinschreibung, siehe hierzu auch die Netiquette Nr.15.


----------



## culicidae (29. September 2006)

Sorry, bin's nicht gewöhnt, dass auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung geachtet wird, ich hab den Hauptteil wegen der Postlänge rausgeschnitten...


```
<html>
 <head> 
  <title>
   die nano drittsemester fundgrube...
  </title>
   <script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="./src/hauptskript.js"></script>
   <link href="./src/build.css" rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" media="screen">
  </head>

 <body bgcolor=#000000 onload="P7_autoHide('flym1','flym3','flym4','flym5','flym6')" style="overflow-x: hidden; overflow-y: auto">

 <table width="100%" height=100%>
 <tr>
  <td align="center" valign="middle">	

  <div class="body" align="center">

   <div class="main">
    <iframe height="100%" width="100%" padding="1px" scrolling="auto" src="./neues/2006/0906.html" name="content" frameborder="0">
	if you're seeing this, your browser doesn't support iframes or it works differently, this page was written for mozilla/firefox and compatible. sorry.</iframe>
   </div>
 <font face="Verdana" size="1">
 
</font>
   </div>
  </table>
 </body>
</html>
```

ich hoffe das hilft.

Gruß.
culicidae


----------



## Maik (29. September 2006)

Du mußt das Stylesheet in der Seite einsetzen, die in dem iFrame angezeigt wird, also in der *0906.html*.


----------



## Lyn555 (29. September 2006)

Hallo

Anstat    
	
	
	



```
scrolling="auto"
```
     probiere mal         
	
	
	



```
scrolling="yes"
```

dadurch bekommst du einen dauerhaften Scrollbalken welcher auch im IE richtig agezeigt weden sollte.

grüsse

Lyn


----------

